# Bedding Help:Any small pet owner please reply!!!



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello, I really need to post all the time everywhere on this site lol! I am not new to small pets. Growing up, as you can see in my sig, I have had hamsters, then rats, now Gerbils.

I have been using Aspen Bedding for the last 15 plus years for them. (Not my rabbits, they had their rabbit litter,newspaper under the cage etc) Aspen is very dusty and with my father having COPD with bronchitis and Asthma, we do not know if it was contributing. I was advised to switch to ECO bedding! Yeah, I like it but expensive. I have 5 tanks,(3) 20gallon and (2) 29gallons, using all Eco bedding will really add up! :shock: _So to mix with it,I bought Kaytee Clean and Cozy bedding (similar to Carefresh) _

_1) Are Carefresh and this Kaytee the same?

2) Is it a choking hazard for the gerbil with either Carefresh or Kaytee Clean and Cozy?__3) Bedding needs to be able to hold their tunnels, will ECO hold them?

4) Odor control? They mainly smell when they go on their boxes. So I just toss those right away._


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think Kaytee and Carefresh are the same, just similar bedding products. I don't think it will be a choking hazard and I'm not sure about the tunnels, but it should hold them. As far as odor control, Carefresh is really good with odor control... can't say I know anything about the Kaytee products.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you Rosso1011! I will look at the Carefresh next time I go


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Carefresh is expensive, but great for people with allergies and very good with odor control. When I had my guineas, we started using it and never went back!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I use the carefresh one when I can afford it. 












> Carefresh Ultra Pet Bedding is popular for being one of the safest and healthiest types of bedding for your small animal. Carefresh Ultra is a special type of pet bedding composed of soft, white cellulose fiber that is safe for use with all small animals as it is free of inks, dyes, clay and other chemicals that are typically used in the paper making process. It has also been processed to remove potentially harmful aromatic hydrocarbons that exist in pine and cedar oils. To ensure your pet's safety, is even tested for contaminants and sanitized to 380°F to reduce bacteria, mold and fungus.
> Experience the Ultra-long odor control of Carefresh Ultra. Made from extra-long cellulose fibers that suppress the formation of ammonia, which is the primary source of odor found in pet urine, Carefresh Ultra controls odor longer than regular Carefresh bedding.
> Experience the Ultra-absorbent quality of Carefresh Ultra. By absorbing 3x its weight in liquids from pet waste and water bottle leaks, Carefresh Ultra keeps your habitat clean and dry.


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Carefresh is fantastic, I used it with my rats. It's also safe if they chew on it.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=31571 *Badjer- *I read most thought it was dusty. So I was confused. Thank you. If that works with Guineas, it must work with Gerbils! (I never had Guineas but heard they are a little messier-so cute though, I want a long haired one)

*Tikibirds-* I read the white one is the best instead of the brown. Thank you.

*styggian*- Thank you,I was worried if they chewed on it they would choke. I read someone's post on it on the other forum.


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

I always used carefresh for my guinea pigs. Nothing else was as good for them.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you SlinkyInk! I will just get a small bag to start and give it a try with the ones in my room.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

I never really thought of my guineas as messy, but they're the only rodent pet I ever had so I can't really compare them to anything else. I'm not positive there's a difference between th white and brown carefresh...I used both though I preferred the brown as it didn't show pee as bad. If there's a difference, I never noticed it.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a step-niece that said they are messy and a little smelly. I didn't mean to offend you. I have never owned one, and decided against it because I listened to family.  

I know my rabbits, wow! The pee was so bad I cleaned their cage 2/3 times a day. It had a pullout under so it was easier. They also got into everything!

That's why I wrote in about the carefresh. Everybody has their own experience with it. My main concern was for my father and the same note any hazard to my little ones. I have heard all is dusty, then the white ultra is the least dusty and then its not dusty! Then, I heard it doesn't really hold odor! Oh well, the only way to figure that out, im going to buy the smallest bags of different ones and try it!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh I'm not offended! Though I never found mine to stink, even when the cage had to go uncleaned for a few days. Carefresh majorly cut back on all odor though. My mom even allowed us to move the cages into the living room because with proper cage cleaning, all we ever really smelled was alfalfa hay. I've heard rabbits can be really bad pee wise. Can't honestly say I've ever had a huge desire to own one because if it! They're so fluffy and cuddly though! I have allergies and found the Carefresh very satisfying. Hope it works out for you!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Carefresh is not only good for people with allergies, but rodents that are sensitive to dust produced by wood chip bedding.


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

I never found that my guineas were smelly, I never noticed any strong odors. When I had hamsters, whooo, they were smelly! I had to remember to clean their cages frequently. And don't even get me started on ferrets!


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

*Badjer-* Glad I didn't offend you  If you handle them when their young daily,and train them, they are really sweet. They use to run lose with my cats during playtime, until one of them spooked one of the cats and then, the cats didn't like them. End of mixing them lol! 

*Rosso1011*- I have heard that, and although I got more bedding today, I still need to get me a bag of it. I didnt bring enough extra $ with me. My 29 gallon fish tank heater and thermometer quit. This weekend I will get it 

*SlinkyInk-* Yes, our hamsters also, wow! I watched my friends ferret, their musk smell, I don't know if I could get used to. Ya, I probably could! But the litter box is just like a cat, that's the main reason I don't want a ferret or another cat.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> Tikibirds- I read the white one is the best instead of the brown. Thank you.


I like the white one best. I seemed to have less breathing and sinus issues when I use carefresh as opposed to wood chip bedding. However I have a chinchilla and she gets dust baths for her fur and that causes alot of sneezing too


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

*Tikibirds**-*Thank you!  My gerbils also use chinchilla dust bath monthly but, it hasn't seemed to bother anyone yet. Of course, they really don't kick it up either. I didn't even think of the sand possibly being a problem.. thank you!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The only rodent I found that ever smelled were ferrets. AND THEY REEK. :lol: My guineas do not smell at all, and I never found the hamster smelly, or even mice (if kept in properly ventilated cages, not tanks). I use aspen bedding, but everthing here is so scarce to find. Carefresh is lovely to use!!! Unfortunately for me we sell a small bit (I have to use 4 for the cage... 4 x 15.00 =YIKES!) so I stuck with aspen, or even polar fleece bedding for the somewhat larger critters like rabbits, guineas, rats, etc.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Out of all my rodents, my gerbils only smell if they pee on boxes or wood. They are really clean animals. All my hamsters smelt a little, we cleaned them weekly and spots almost daily..... hmm. I like Aspen, and miss it because it was cheap, but I am really loving my very expensive supply of ECO bedding lol.

I never gave my rats fleece.. if I ever get another, I think I might try it. I was worried they would chew it. My male rabbit would chew anything we gave him  He was a trouble maker!


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> The only rodent I found that ever smelled were ferrets. AND THEY REEK. :lol: My guineas do not smell at all, and I never found the hamster smelly, or even mice (if kept in properly ventilated cages, not tanks).


I agree that ferrets have a unique odor that may be unappealing to some (myself included). The only other small animal that I find can be a little bit smelly is male rats. I love rats, but the males have a slight smell and their coats get oily real quick so I feel kinda dirty after picking one up.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You can even make carefresh. Cheaper, and if you're in my situation where you need 4 of the 15.00 bags to fill the cage, cheap is better LOL. I use aspen.... but since nowhere sells it anymore I have to save my budget AND keep my guineas clean and happy D:


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Rosso1011 said:


> I agree that ferrets have a unique odor that may be unappealing to some (myself included). The only other small animal that I find can be a little bit smelly is male rats. I love rats, but the males have a slight smell and their coats get oily real quick so I feel kinda dirty after picking one up.


I don't remember my male rat smelling too bad, but than again, after he killed our female rat, we were never able to hold him again.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> You can even make carefresh. Cheaper, and if you're in my situation where you need 4 of the 15.00 bags to fill the cage, cheap is better LOL. I use aspen.... but since nowhere sells it anymore I have to save my budget AND keep my guineas clean and happy D:


How do I make carefresh? Tell me about how many bags we need! I have my 5 tanks for them, and each needing a minimum of 5-6 inches to dig, and changes! Yikes. Im between $80-$100 a month in bedding and their food! :shock:Not including my fish or hibernating turtles lol!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If you look on youtube, there are GREAT videos. 

But simply, shred paper into strips, soak in warm or hot water, tear into tiny pieces... You can let dry or send it through the dryer (even the washer) in a pillow sack, but if you use the washer rather than a bucket you will need to drain the pillow case A LOT.

You'll want to pound on it... so a meat hammer, sludge hammer, a shoe, your foot, your fist whatever your preference :lol: You can use newspaper, flyers, computer paper, etc just make sure that it is non-toxic ink (most use...veggie oil base I think?) Trust me.... I pay 30.00 for my guineas, and that is food, hay, toys, and extras... I don't want it to be 130-200 for bedding! It's ridiculous LOL.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzaHFdwxzjk&feature=fvst
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MODxfJqD7M4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VU0Vf_nPH-o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUqyFK04sto

Just a few  most are pretty much the same. I am going to make some tomorrow if I can. If you get tons of flyers and papers like I do, that is the BEST.Apparently you can also use food dye to make it colored... I probably won't.


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you! I know this is not the place, but I have another issue with my 29 gall one fish just died, can you look at the thread? Sorry for my spelling, Im in a rush!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

sure I can!!


----------



## animallover (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks again


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No problem!! I am working on the room layout for my guineas hehe :3 a WHOLE room to themselves!! On scary hot days, they'll be somewhere a bit smaller, but nice and cold (the room under the stairs)


----------



## skylar5712 (Feb 25, 2012)

i use carefresh for my hamsters and i use pellets for my rabbit as it is easier for me 2 clean my rabbit cage. but i think that carefresh is definatly the way 2 go


----------

